# Drilling holes in veneer



## bryano (Aug 19, 2007)

I am currently working on a candel holder that holds 3 candels. I am usind 1/2" mdf covered with veneer. I need to drill 3- 7/4" holes in the top for the votives to sit. What would be the best way to do this without ruining my veneer?


----------



## lance (Jun 25, 2007)

Can you use a butterfly bit or a circle saw like the ones used to mount door hardware, do your drilling before you apply the veneer. Note: I have never used veneer


----------



## bryano (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks Lance, I was planing on useing a hole saw. I might have drilled before applying the veneer but its to late.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Bryan;

Drill the holes after gluing up the veneer. A hole saw is fine, but you should use blue tape, or masking tape, where the hole saw is cutting. After the hole is drilled, pull the blue tape off TOWARDS THE HOLE. This will keep it from pulling splinters from your veneer.

Have fun.

Lee


----------



## bryano (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks Lee, I Knew I could count on you for the answer.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

I learned this the hard way. Lee, you should have phoned me before I tore out a piece last year. LOL


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

Hay Bryan,
You could try cutting with the hole saw in reverse until you are past the veneer. I use reversed plywood blades to cut vinyl siding and alliuminium. It should work with veneer.
God bless


----------

